# Something Coming March 1?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 16, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/something-coming-march-1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/something-coming-march-1/"></a></div>
<strong>March 1?</strong>

A suggestion that a DSLR may be announced on March 1 came our way today. No word on what model they may be talking about.</p>
<p>I have yet to see any sort of invite, and I donâ€™t really feel any hype building.</p>
<p><strong>1Ds Mark IV</strong>

More 1Ds4 not until 2012 emails this week. Nothing new to report there.</p>
<p>NL posted a few days ago about a 32mp 1Ds4 being pulled in 2010, and a 40mp version on the way. Weâ€™ve <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/09/canon-nikon-flagships-in-2011/">heard 40+mp</a> for a while now.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark III</strong>

5D Mark III announcement rumors are all over the place. Anytime from spring 2011 to mid fall 2011.</p>
<p>As I wrote earlier, nothing feels imminent.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## traveller (Feb 16, 2011)

It's been said before, but I can't help thinking that Canon would be better releasing the '1Ds Mk4' and '5D Mk3' simultaneously, as they are now expected to be released so close to each other. This would avoid people putting off a purchase of the 1Ds Mk4 to see what the 5D Mk3 offered, if the former were released first and people fed of waiting for the '1Ds Mk4' settling for the 5D Mk3 if it is released first.


----------



## Kuscali (Feb 16, 2011)

If a 5D mark III comes out, what do you guys think will happen to the current Mark II stocks? Discounts? I would love to purchase one at $1800.


----------



## x-vision (Feb 16, 2011)

Sticking to my prediction that the next pro camera from Canon will be the 1DV 8). 

The 1DsIII is out of stock everywhere. 
As it turns out, many retailers don't have the 1DIV in stock either. 
So, both pro bodies out of stock at the same time - what a coincidence grin .


----------



## Stone (Feb 17, 2011)

Well considering the Rebel has already been updated, the 60D has already been released & all the new P&S cameras came out last month. This has to be an update or new body in the XD lineup if this rumor is true.

I don't think Canon will release a new 1DV yet because they probably haven't recouped R&D costs from the 1DIV and it still sells well because the price hasn't decreased dramatically.

I don't think it's the new 1DsIV because that's very much a niche camera that will not sell in great numbers, $8K is alot of scratch even if it has 40MP even to the Pros, this camera is simply not on most consumer's radar and i'm pretty sure Canon knows it. 

The 7D probably has another year before it's replaced

That leaves either the 5DIII or an all new FF body from Canon, they could sell a ton all year and then release the 1DsIV before Christmas in time for those with deep pockets also before the new year for those year end tax writoffs.

Well, at least that's what I would do...


----------



## Marshal.F (Feb 17, 2011)

Well in March Fuji is releasing it's finepix x100, a digital rangefinder with an aps-c sensor and a hybrid viewfinder.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Feb 17, 2011)

As I already mentioned in earlier posts on that topic, the way a 5DMkII successor turns out(or maybe _two_ successors, similar to the split of the xxD line into an upgraded 7D and a downgraded 60D?) will be the decisive point for me on whether or not I stick with the Canon system. 
Arguably, Canon bodies have long ceased to be innovative, let alone class-leading. Further, more and more former "system seller" lenses (e.g, the f4 zooms, the 100-400) are either starting to have good alternatives from other system manufacturers (although it seems that Nikon's 24-120 f4 is not as good as the 24-105), finally have viable third party alternatives (e.g., picking a Sigma 70-200 f2.8 OS over the 70-200 f4 IS for a comparatively modest premium), or are so desperately in need of an upgrade (100-400) that one is hesitant to shell out the still considerable sums for these methusalems. 

And seeing that Canons product releases in recent years are apparently only catering to either the growing crowd of DSLR newbies (with Rebel warmovers usually after less than a year and new EF-S kit and superzooms) or to professionals and rich hobbyists (with their high-end L super teles, niche products like tilt&shift lenses etc.), in the process totally neglecting the "middle ground" for us enthusiasts (and no, the 70-300L doesn't count, as it is IMNSHO way overpriced for what it is), third-party gear is getting more and more attractive. Just consider the recent smattering of new and often excellent lenses by Sigma (8-16, 85 1.4, 120-300 2.8 OS etc.) plus Tamron getting its act together and finally offering a modern AF drive -- since you can get these lenses for other systems as well, why should you stick with Canon?

I still like Canon a lot, regarding their ergonomics, their aesthetics (yes, this is tongue-in-cheek , but I _really_ find in particular the Canon lenses to be much more aesthetically pleasing than anything else on the market) and I really like my collection of Canon lenses... but currently there is little coming from Canon to keep me excited.

So please, Canon, get your act together, become a market innovator again, stop overprotecting your priced 1D(s) series by crippling semi-pro/enthusiast products, and when it comes to pricing, don't be as greedy as you were with your recent lens announcements -- after all it's not the rest of the world's fault that Japan is apparently unable to devalue its currency to allow its industry to stay competitive.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 17, 2011)

jinhoyung said:


> So... basically reporting that you have nothing to report?



Why do people feel the need to make posts like this? This is Canon Rumors, not CNN. I've been coming to this site for a long time and I appreciate what CR does: anticipation, speculation, fun, and for just providing a place to share comments with other Canon users. 

Here's something to report: I personally spoke to a rep in a Canon showroom in Asia yesterday who claimed to be in "the know." I was trying out some lenses on my 7D. After talking at length with him about bodies and lenses, he volunteered the info that the 5D III would be coming out close to the end of 2011, while an update for the 24-70mm f/2.8 L won't show up this year. He said that when it does come out, it will most definitely have the IS II feature. 

For what it's worth...


----------



## neyney (Feb 17, 2011)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Why do people feel the need to make posts like this? This is Canon Rumors, not CNN. I've been coming to this site for a long time and I appreciate what CR does: anticipation, speculation, fun, and for just providing a place to share comments with other Canon users.



Totally agree with that !
Thanks to the rumors around here I sold my 500D not even 2 weeks before the 600D came in ... so just a few days later and it would have been harder to sell it and get my wife a 60D.

So thanks for the rumors !

It is up to us/you to make up your mind about the rumors.

Now I am waiting for the 5D Mk III and 1Ds/1D replacement because my 1D Mk IIn is not enough anymore for me ... and as long as I don't make money out of my cams ... I would prefer not buying something that will be renewed just 1-2 months after.

Unfortunately ... even if I was planning to get a 7D (for the ISOs) ... after testing the 60D I tend to think that it won't be enough ... so pls 5D Mk III for March otherwise it will be hard to not want to get a 5D II instead of 7D :'(


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, there was this:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,528.0.html

At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## idigi (Feb 17, 2011)

It will be a printer.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 17, 2011)

The MTF charts for the new Big White lenses are off the chart good. I am thinking that Canon wants a camera body out there to fully exploit those lenses capabilities. So, here comes a 30+ MP camera. As those lenses are used for sports and wildlife maybe the 1DV? Or I like the thought of a half step up, maybe a 1DIVn??


----------



## kubelik (Feb 17, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> Well, there was this:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,528.0.html
> 
> At least that's what I'm hoping for.



I hope not. the two big problems I have with that rumor are the MP count and the price... something with double the MP count and for about $800 less is more my hope. not that I think anything is coming march 1st


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 17, 2011)

kubelik said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there was this:
> ...



The informant did say that the price was "way off". As for more pixels, that's what the 5DMkIII is for. Anyway, March isn't far away.


----------



## jeremymerriam (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the smartest move for Canon is to release the 5dmark3 in March when the wedding season is starting up. However, I think Canon will stick with the 3 year cycle and release it in November of this year. As for the 1Ds line, I think they are going to go the route like Leica did and create an entirely new hybrid DSLR/medium format, probaby with it's own line of lenses to handle the larger sensor. Canon can never go back to the 8k camera range when the 5D is too comparable. I think this is why the 1Ds line hasn't been released yet. It would be nice to finally see canon do a medium format style camera with great DR and no AA filter.


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 17, 2011)

jeremymerriam said:


> I think the smartest move for Canon is to release the 5dmark3 in March when the wedding season is starting up.



But exactly what features does this "5DMk3" have? Does it have 21MP or 32MP? How good is the DR and high ISO noise? The wedding photographers that I know want 21MP maximum. Very few couples order large prints and increasingly the wedding photos are being put on some web site and viewed there. They don't need 9FPS but some like having 5FPS. But they DO want excellent color rendition at high ISO and excellent DR.


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2011)

All Canon really need to do to keep Wedding Photographers happy, would be to add a 1D autofocus and at least match the D3s iso. 21mp is actually still to much for most Photographers needs, but no doubt they will increase it anyway unfortunately  I wouldn't mind if they increased it to 32mp if there was an alternative Full Frame low light specialist camera to choose from in there range, But there Isn't :-[


----------



## jeremymerriam (Feb 18, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> jeremymerriam said:
> 
> 
> > I think the smartest move for Canon is to release the 5dmark3 in March when the wedding season is starting up.
> ...


Ya, I would be happy with 20-30 MPs if Canon could just improve the DR and maybe another stop of ISO


----------



## weslinda (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm new here, so apologies if I'm coming out of left field. Currently own a 7D and looking at adding either another 7D or a 5D Mk II. In looking around i noticed that the 7D is on sale everywhere. Could this be a sign? Or is this something Canon does on a frequent basis?


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 18, 2011)

weslinda said:


> I'm new here, so apologies if I'm coming out of left field. Currently own a 7D and looking at adding either another 7D or a 5D Mk II. In looking around i noticed that the 7D is on sale everywhere. Could this be a sign? Or is this something Canon does on a frequent basis?



Yes. Canon does offer rebates on a frequent basis. Yes. This is a sign, for a good time to buy. It's VERY doubtful that the 7D will be upgraded anytime soon, if that is your worry.

Look around. you always can find a good deal. I bought a 7D body when they first came out for less than $1300 online - way less than they were going for then AND now. Look for rebates, store discounts, cashback offers, coupons, free shipping... not to mention no sales tax. See if you can combine all those discounts you find. You'll be surprised sometimes how much cheaper you can buy an item (legitimately) online.


----------



## Wahoowa (Feb 18, 2011)

neyney said:


> FatDaddyJones said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people feel the need to make posts like this? This is Canon Rumors, not CNN. I've been coming to this site for a long time and I appreciate what CR does: anticipation, speculation, fun, and for just providing a place to share comments with other Canon users.
> ...



I want to say that I'm on the same boat, but not entirely. As much as I really want a new FF body and as much as I don't like the 5DII, I will buy a used 5DII when a new FF body is released. By then, the price of used 5DIIs should be down to about $1,500-$1,800 (say, if the retail price of 5DII stays the same while that of the new FF body is higher than $2,500). Or it could be even lower if the retail price of 5DII comes down.

Why? First, the price of a new FF body will be expensive everywhere, if you could get a hand on one. Also, you'll never know what problems there will be in the first shipment of the new body. So, if you can wait about 6 months or so, the price will come down significantly and you'll sure what you'll get. That's what I did when 7D came out.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 18, 2011)

Wahoowa said:


> So, if you can wait about 6 months or so, the price will come down significantly and you'll sure what you'll get. That's what I did when 7D came out.



I ordered my 5D MK II minutes after the announcement well over 2 years ago, it had no issues and the price for a new one is still the same.


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Something Coming in August...as posted at Nikon Rumors*

Hi, maybe Nikon Rumors give a hint of when something is to be expected from Canon?
Though it might be an old link, maybe there is something towards next bigger announcements by Canon, so March could be too early...Regards
http://nikonrumors.com/2011/01/24/nikon-is-preparing-a-major-announcement-at-the-end-of-august.aspx


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 19, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Wahoowa said:
> 
> 
> > So, if you can wait about 6 months or so, the price will come down significantly and you'll sure what you'll get. That's what I did when 7D came out.
> ...



I did the same, purchasing my 7D when it first came out... still loving it! (Got a great deal too.) You don't necessarily have to wait to buy, unless your waiting on an impending new release.


----------



## clarkia (Feb 19, 2011)

waiting for the 5D III this fall with the new 24-70 II as the new kit lens. i'll buy that lens in a heartbeat with or without IS assuming it's optics are improvement (and consistent) like the new big 70-200 II. 

they'll sell thousands this fall alone. 

the 70-200 2.8 II already has more than 600 reviews alone just at B+H. it's crazy how many people are snatching them up at more than $2k a pop.


----------



## clarkia (Feb 19, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Wahoowa said:
> 
> 
> > So, if you can wait about 6 months or so, the price will come down significantly and you'll sure what you'll get. That's what I did when 7D came out.
> ...



I agree. the Mark II has held it's price amazingly so. only a $200 decrease in over 2 years? the time to buy a new body (if you can get one) is the time it's announced. pre-order away. someone on ebay will pay you more anyway in case you don't want to keep it. if there is an initial bug, just download the fix like usual.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 1, 2011)

March 1: apparently not


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 1, 2011)

Etienne said:


> March 1: apparently not



Announcements are not made on mondays, and almost never on tuesdays. NAB starts april 9, so any announcements might fall on April 6 or 7

I'm not predicting one, but, if there is one, before NAB, it will likely fall on a wed or thur before the show starts.


----------

